# Daft Definitions



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Can we think of silly new definitions for existing words … 

Liverish ~ Something resembling liver


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Polygon ~ An escaped parrot


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*D.I.Y = Damage it Yoursel*f


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Cheapskate =  roller-skate falling apart


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Bookie - Someone who loves to read


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Satire ~ Seated on a higher chair


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Meddlesome - The total number of sports awards a person has


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Dandelion  ~  One  first-rate Lion


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

Loud mouth. ~ someone using a megaphone


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Descent -  To remove the smell


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Warehouse  ~  A person who turns into a house when there is a full moon.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Carpet - A puppy that loves to go for rides.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Quadrangle ~ A group of 4 people arguing


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Shamrock - A fake stone


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Highlight ~ A tall lamppost


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Wabbit  -  a worn out rabbit


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Illiterate - Someone who says reading makes him sick.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Mystic ~ Sticking labels in the wrong place


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

Wino - Someone who is always complaining


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Handicap ~ An all purpose hat


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

Sycamore - "I feel more ill than you."


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

Celeriac ~ Addicted to Celery


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

Operetta - The lady who used to connect old-fashioned phone calls


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Germination ~ The process of becoming a German


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Booster ~ A Rapid Rooster


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Humongous  ~   a funny person in the group


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Cellular - Takes place in prison


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Snooze ~ Uninteresting  News


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Elderberry ~  a very old berry


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Eggplant  ~ a plant that eggs grow on


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

Pharmacy - a place to view animals such as cows and horses


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Briefcase ~ a quick court trial


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Dragonfly - A mythical creature with huge wings


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Jigsaw ~ a rash occurring after dancing


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Doctor  ~ a person who kills your ills with pills,   and then kills you with the bills


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

Bonnie, giving you chills, but alas, no thrills?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Wonky ~ Three legged donkey


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Lettuce -  Why don't we?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Exit ~ Something that was


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2019)

Minefield - a field that belongs to me


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Sweater - A person who perspires a lot


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Baptised ~ Being obsessed with bread rolls


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Airy - Cockney word for a person with a shaggy mane


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2019)

Aroma ~ One who keeps moving around


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Violence - A group of string instruments


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Dunking ~ A King who's no longer a King


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Testosterone - What doctors do when they want to see if your level of osterone is high enough.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Bombard ~ Someone who writes poems about bombs


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Turntable - How to get a different view in your dining room


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Alcohol ~ Part of the face for partaking of intoxicant liquids


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Loquacious - a quacious that has dropped in altitude


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Poodle ~ a smelly puddle


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Malingerer - Someone who hangs around shopping malls


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Toothcomb ~ An implement for those with hairy teeth


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Stalemate   ~  a reason for divorce


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Bugbear ~ A tiny bear with six legs


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Condo - A person who doesn't like the first note on a musical scale


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Gearshift ~ Moving items from one place to another


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Washington - What you do when you have a large pile of laundry


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Deadpan ~ A broken cooking utensil


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Slipper - Someone who just can't walk on ice


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Walnut ~ A fanatic bricklayer


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Ragtime - What you call the period immediately after someone spills something on the floor


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Underpants ~ Short of breath


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Cell Phone - What a convict uses to call his friends on the "outside"


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Bandage ~ Assessing the longevity of music groups


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Polish sausage - What you do when you want your sausage nice and shiny


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Broadband ~ A group of rotund musicians


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Funny game thread, 
though I cannot think of one, atm.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Thong ~ What someone with a lisp sings


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Lion - Not tellin' the truth


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Capsize ~ Dimensions of particular headwear


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Tremendous  -  This is a species of tree , known as the Mendous.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Tulips - What you have covering your teeth.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Dumbbell ~ A bell that doesn't ring


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Snowball ~  This is a grand fancy big dance event, where all of the dancers wear outfits made of snow.

Brrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Barnstorm ~ Rough weather that only occurs around barns


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

athletes foot -- smells r us !


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Sweater - Someone who prespires a lot


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Dinner Rolls

These would be exercise routines, done after large holiday meals, and enjoyed by the entire group gathered, as well as good for using up some of the calories before adding pounds.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

French Dressing - The clothes they wear in France


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Cakewalk ~ Defining a missing cake


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Breadbox _ A hollow loaf of bread


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

Flower Bed - A piece of furniture for tired roses.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Trial _ It's when we all try, really hard!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2019)

Spoonbill ~ Uri Geller's spoon purchase receipts


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Lackadaisical  ~  That's when you lack a daisy, to call someone with,

 when a Daisy is a brand name for some phone.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

Madrigal - One of those crazy kings.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Allot ~ Much more than four


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

Loquacios - A quacious that is not high.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Palette ~ A little friend


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Nuisance  ~ A way of saying how long you've had something, or how long ago, you purchased it.

Example:  This jacket is nuisance my last birthday, which was in February,when my friend gave it to me for a gift.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Rainproof ~ Evidence of rain activity


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Baseball - A fancy dance party held at an Army installation


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Keyboard - A pegboard on the wall, where you hang up all of your keys, so you can find them.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Browbeat ~ An early form of eyebrow dancing


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Noel - You guessed the letter L, but there is none in this quotation.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Basketball ~   A basket shaped like a ball, which cannot bounce.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Procrastination ~  This is a country where everyone is a Pro, and some people make rude comments.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Rafters ~ Those who like to float around on bits of wood


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Puppet - A cute little baby dog that has been adopted.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Catnip  -  a very small bite from a cat.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Futurist ~ Someone who's not been born yet


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Dandelion - A wild feline animal that is good at roaring


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Florist - Someone who loves flooring materials and styles, and is considered a floor enthusiast .

Most of them now live in Florida, and once were tourists.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Wakeboard ~ A spring loaded plank used instead of an alarm clock.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Typewriter _ A person who writes stories that are all of only one type.

I heard that typewriters don't really exist, anymore, so I guess that means that all writers need to diversify, now, and write different types of genres, instead of limiting themselves to fiction or nonfiction.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Denial - a river in Egypt  (not original, I know)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Windproof ~ Evidence of Flatulence


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Microphone - A very tiny phone.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Carousel  -  Wild drinking party


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Eardrops ~ The affect of heavy earrings


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Sleeping Bag `~ You open this type of bag, you take out the sleep, and you feel much better and well rested.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Punchbag ~ A bag to carry around your mixed drink


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Lint-brush  ~  If you want some lint on your clothing, you use a lint brush, which gradually covers your outfit with it.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Gatekeeper ~ A hoarder of old gates


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Houseplant  ~  A large plant that grows into the shape of a house


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Plankton ~ A heavy bundle of wooden planks


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Sparky - a car engine that won't start properly


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Broomstick ~ Adhesive for attaching broom handles


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Layover - In an airport, when you lay on top of someone else


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Parting gifts ~  Gifts that come apart, immediately after the giver leaves.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Broadway - an impolite expression for the manner in which women do things.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

Panhandle ~ a name given to a cooking pot


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

Blockbuster ~ 
 This is a large angry 2-yr-old toddler who is mad that their block tower fell down, therefore has a tantrum, and tries to break them all.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Boardwalk - Tired of strolling around in a ho-hum way.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Aspire ~ A thingy on top of a church


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Organic - Music played in church


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Catwalk ~ An alternative to dog walking


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Ireland - A country where people are constantly angry


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Ratified ~ Inclined to gnaw on electric cables


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2019)

Upload ~ a place to put all your Downloads


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Coastline - "Come to this beach resort often, honey?"


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Dreamland ~ A place where politicians gather


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Breaking News - Throwing a heavy object at your TV screen


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Screensaver ~
Something that shields your tv screen from damage, when you must throw some object at it


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Winsome ~ A bit of luck on the lottery


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Mass Media - TV cameras broadcasting Catholic church services


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Doorstop ~ Preventing an influx of doors from foreign lands


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Doorstop ~  I thought it meant:  Finding some way to stop a line of doors, from marching or worse, running, down the hallways!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Runway ~
 A sidewalk which has a solid line painted all the way down the center, 
so that slower pedestrians walk along in one lane,
 and faster joggers, are free to go faster in the other lane, with less chance of knocking others over.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Glove compartment ~ A small pocket, inside each of your gloves, to hide a key or coin in, or to keep a small folded up note, reminding you of something.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Forklift - When you're just too tired from overeating to get another forkful of food to your mouth, this little device can come in handy.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Hay-fever ~ The affect of excessive needle searching


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Birdseed ~  Seeds that, grow into Birds.  (That's where birds come from)

You can buy a big bag, of Birdseed, apparently to grow an entire flock of birds, if you'd like.

I don't know what you would feed that many birds, though, if you grew them all.
And it seems a waste to buy a large sack, of the seeds,  and only use a few, so why do they sell it that way?  I dunno.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Dandelion - A large feline creature that is just, well, dandy.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Mushroom ~ A place for storing anything too squidgy


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Pornography - Nography that is of bad quality.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Peanuts ~ A fanaticism about certain legumes


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Dishwasher ~ This is a dish that washes the entire inside of the cupboard, while it's in there,
rather than just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Eggplant - A rural festival in which the local farmers put eggs in the ground in order to grow new ones.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Backcomb ~ An implement for those with hairy backs


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

Hard Liquor - When your Scotch or Bourbon comes in a solid block


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Dampener ~ A small rain cloud


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Banquet - Deciding to stop using your bank.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Verdigris ~ Intense questioning under a green light


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

Briefcase - A quick trial in court


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Recycling ~ A tendency to ride around in circles


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Living Room ~ This is a room that can float around the neighborhood, turn itself inside out, and expand, whenever it wants some fresh air or exercise.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Falsehoods ~ Undercover Police


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Dressage - Horseback riding in formal attire


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Farmable ~ Someone capable of working on a farm


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Liposuction - Reducing the size of overly plump lips


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Penholder ~ The hand you use when writing


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Denial - A river in Egypt


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Wireless ~ Smaller Brillo Pads


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Temptation ~  The temperature outdoors, while you are at a Vacation Spot

(Example: Write on a postcard from Florida, to your friend in Canada;
 "The temptation is 78 degrees. Wish you were here?"  )


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Upholstery - A technique used by cops where they carry their gun higher up on their body than usual.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Example ~ Something much less than it was


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

Robin - What the crooks are doin".


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Proclamation ~  This is when you are in support of clams forming their own nation.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Pincushion ~ An aid for Bed of Nails trainees


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

Borscht - An uninteresting Russian soup


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Habitant ~ An ant that keeps doing the same thing


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

Habituate - Repeated behavior that you somehow managed to ingest


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Crabapple ~

Well, that one's obvious; it's a very crabby apple.  
No one enjoys its company.
And no one wants to eat one, for fear of becoming one.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Pawpaw ~ The feet of a two legged dog


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

Window Pane - A window that hurts


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Luncheonette ~ Half a sandwich


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Window - What never happens when you play the lottery


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Lightning - Losing weight

(Thanks for bringing this one back, Chris)


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Abutting ~ Constantly interrupting


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

intense - this is a grammar term, for um....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> intense - this is a grammar term, for um....


I thought it was where you are when you go camping, intense.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Synonymous - Confession for people who aren't Catholic


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Fortune - A person who doesn't like atonal music


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I thought it was where you are when you go camping, intense.


Thanks for that help!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Report - Is this when a boat has already been in the port, but left, and then, realized they forgot some passengers, and had to come back into port?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Rapport - when the boat has to report because someone is playing rap music too loudly and refuses to stop.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Dumbbell  - A bell that is too stupid to ring


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2021)

Foolproof ~ Evidence of active politicians


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

plantation -
 This would be when one a person feels tempted to purchase too many plants, and they try to resist the plantation to do so.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Floundering - a particular kind of fishing


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2021)

Gluepot ~ a sticky drug


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Parasols - Two sols


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

a cooler - 
a room you go into one door, and when you come out the other door, you then find it easier to make friends with strangers, because you appear more clever and in style, to them.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2021)

Pen pal ~ a very thin friend


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Flatulence  ("Flat-U-Lance")  A style of boomerang.  Flat.  Somewhat "U" shaped.  Thrown like a lance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Fiddlesticks - Used by musicians who play their fiddle like a drum.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2021)

Campus - 2 people camping


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Mismatch -  Arranged engagement... match... of a daughter "Miss" to the person the parents chose for her.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Hurricane - I'm about to fall, quick, bring me my walking stick!


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Dollop - the dolls on your collectibles shelf are leaning over.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Merriment - 
Merri had a little lamb but Merriment to get a cow.
Merriment to have a hamburger but Merri has mutton now!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Assassin- The point at which one has stuffed both sides in some skinny jeans.

(Sorry if it's too crude...)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Potstickers - Little paper pieces of paper with pictures of cartoon characters that kids like to stick on pots as decorations


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Wishy-washy - Hoping that someone else will do the laundry or dishes


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Dandelion - A jungle animal that is super terrific


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2021)

Munchkin ~ Relatives of vigorous eaters


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Wishy-washy - Hoping that someone else will do the laundry or dishes


I often feel very wishy-washy, so I am glad I now know the word to describe that feeling!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Fine-Feeling - That's when you rub the cash, before you turn it over, hoping for good luck, on not having another one anytime soon.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Antibodies - Cadavers of one's parents female siblings


----------



## RubyK (Jun 26, 2021)

Metronome ~ A sophisticated gnome


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Noel - an alphabet with one letter missing


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Forestall - A golfer who hesitates yelling "Fore" until his errant shot has injured another unsuspecting player.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

groundskeeper ~
This is a person, who saves their used coffee grounds, to make another batch,
 or multiple batches, 
or to prepare a future full pot, 
for less welcome visitors.


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Fortunate - Mistakenly eating the small paper "fortune" with the fortune cookie.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Hexagon ~ When a curse has been removed


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

Cooperate - To assist the other surgeon.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2021)

Makeshift ~ Giving something a push


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Reader's Digest - a magazine you have to eat when you finish reading it


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Drawbridge - Task delegated to an illustrator hired for advertising the movie, "Bridge Over The River Kwai".


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Remarkable - Surface that can be written/drawn on with markers, the writing/drawing erased, and more writing/drawing take place... over and over and over.  Example, "Whiteboard".


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Manscape - the man you have been dating moves without telling you


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Phlebotomist - A proctologist who specializes in treating tiny insects that are a nuisance to dogs.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Busybody - Someone who moves about or exercises regularly


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Organic - About a musical instrument similar to a piano, but louder


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

competent -
 a person who pets frantic animals, until they are com 

alternate meaning:
a person who very often uses _.com  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2021)

My Dad always corrected me when I would be talking about my Mother and I would  say "She told me to sit down." He would respond by saying "She is the cats' mother." I found out later that when you called some woman "She" it was disrespectful and you should always call a lady by her name.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2021)

Piebald ~ an iffy pie with the hair removed


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 30, 2021)

pioneer - a pie hole nearby


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

trailblazer - A jacket worn by a hiker


----------



## Patch (Jun 30, 2021)

Safekeeping - The name of a new business I started where you can bring your safe full of money and valuables for me to keep while you're out of town.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Shoreline - Seduction words that always work.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

snail -
 an imaginary person or animal or creature, 
who carries an old-fashioned, hand-written letter, from one location to another


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2021)

Petticoat ~ a coat that's not worth having


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Prancer - A person in dire need of a restroom unable to separate himself/herself from a conversation with their supervisor, family member, or close friend.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Throughout - Dumped in the garbage


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

noteworthy - 
Deserving of musical accompaniment , and a song and band introduction


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2021)

Sugarcoat ~ a coat worn to attract bees and wasps


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Mister - To ter the wrong way


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Debater - Usually a father or grandfather who removes the remains of an earthworm from a fishing hook when the young granddaughter or grandson doesn't want to touch it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Writer - Someone who doesn’t believe that left handedness is okay


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Scrambled eggs - Eggs that have beaten a hasty retreat


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Cantankerous - A tin can manufactured the size of a railroad tanker car, designed to hold enough baked beans to feed an entire army regiment for a week.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Bluebird ~ Actually a robin who is upset and saddened,
over having not arrived early, and therefore having missed the worm


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

African - Able to travel to another continent


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

Legend ~ the part of the leg with toenails


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Freeloader - Volunteer who expects no compensation for assisting in loading food trucks for a charity organization.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Telephone - A phone that you can talk to,
 and *tell* it stuff, without having to call anyone else on it


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Copulate - Telling the police officer that he did not arrive on time.


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Deranged - When the kitchen range is replaced by a microwave.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Spelling Bee - a literate insect


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2021)

Barnyard ~ a small area in the corner of a barn


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

breakfast - When you stop walking slowly, 
and start running quickly and suddenly!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Kumbayah - Come on in and purchase something,  yah.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

You're welcome. - 
A common saying, used by the operator of heavy equipment, who just finished digging a well in your land, for you,
and wants to tell you that the water is coming up through it, now.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Myrrh

Nobody really knows what this is, outside of Christmas stories but if you say it twice, really fast, it sounds like a description of a soft, gentle
sound.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2021)

Fishwife ~ a married mermaid


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

matchmaker -
Someone who attaches the little piece of wood or cardboard, to the flint stuff;
and then staples them together, or otherwise packs them,

to sell to people who are going camping and want to make smores!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Loquacious - A quacious that is beneath the standard height.


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Suburban - An area in the ocean where thousands of submarines live and work close together and call home.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

countryside -
The view of beach or cliffs or rocky ledges, or tall buildings,

that you can see, from the side of the country, out over the Pacific or Atlantic Ocean....
as you look from the ship to the shore.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Pesto - A green sauce made from basil, that you can't get rid of.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2021)

Shampoo ~ Fake Fertiliser


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

forest - Something you do with the purpose of taking some time to relax.
Example: I go to bed each day at 2p.m., _forest._


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Chairman - a guy who sits a lot


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

couch potato -
Rather obvious, but it's a potato vine plant, green and growing,
which was started by placing a small _seed potato_, underneath a composted couch cushion.
Not sure if that is done, outdoors in the garden, or indoors.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Housewife - Someone whose husband is a house.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

Laundromat - A mat, on which, you spread all the dirty laundry out , and then roll it up, to store it in a closet, where no one sees it.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Debutant ~ an ant's first day at the hill


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

clockwise -
 A person who sets a very definitive schedule for their day, and sticks to it!
I haven't ever known many _clockwise_ people! 

Now, _counterclockwise people, I have known quite a few!
We, (oops, I mean *they)*
are disorganized, and either early or late for most everything,
but otherwise, are nice people.  _


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Buyout - when you actually go out to shop instead of shopping online


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Lipstick - When you can't talk because your lips stick together


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Sheepdog ~ a fluffy dog that only eats grass


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Pelican - What you should answer when Pel says you are not able to do something.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

bedposts - Those are comments you add to a thread, while sitting relaxing with your computer tablet, in bed.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 9, 2021)

Magma - magazines for moms


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

Dragon ~ someone who just keeps on talking


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

Arcane ~ a cane used by two elderly people.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Triplet = To allow someone to travel


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Vaccine - (Vac-seen)  The software installed on your robotic vacuum enabling the homeowner to see their vacuum, remotely, from both Android or Apple cell phones.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Bulldozer - A sleepy bovine animal


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2021)

Bargepole ~ an implement used for getting to the front of a queue


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Dinosaur - Achy from too much restaurant eating


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

suitcase _ 
This was an infamous legal issue, which endeavored to decide whether or not, a suit could be required to have buttons, and whether or not, astronauts could be required to wear one.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Russia - a country where they are always in a hurry


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Daybreak - Otherwise known to us old folks as "afternoon nap".


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Lightning - Losing weight


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2021)

Woollybutt ~ one end of a sheep


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Fleas - Citizens of the country of Fleadonia


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Tattoo  - the second Ta


----------



## Patch (Jul 12, 2021)

Rearrested - When a person's derriere becomes tired and they sit down to give the buttocks a rest.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Flu - Used wings to get here


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

handsome -

This is when you'd like a handful of something, or a small item from a table, or a serving of food from a bowl,

but you can't reach it, so you ask the person seated closer to it;
_Handsome, I'd like some if you'd pass it along to me.   _


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Hamstring - Synthetic string used by butchers to wrap sliced hams, keeping the numerous slices intact with the larger mass.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2021)

Slimeball ~ a ball game played by snails


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Bushwhacked - Ran around hitting bushes with a paddle.


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Freelance - In Medieval times soldiers conscripted into the military were issued lances.  The cost of the lances was not withheld from the paltry sum the soldiers were paid.  Hence, the lances were considered "freelances".


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

Matter ~ someone who makes mats


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Programs (pro-grams) - Those campaigning to change the avoirdupois system of weights (ounces, pounds, etc.)... used mainly in the United States... to the metric system of weights (grams).


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Ruffle - A trimming used on clothing, made of thick, scratchy material


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Scratchy - The reason a particular kitten is not good to have near young children....
example:  _That kitten is cute but too scratchy, to give to the busy young mom of three. _


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Assist ~ someone who knows everything about asses


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Brewski - A winter sport in which you slide downhill rapidly while drinking beer


----------



## Patch (Jul 17, 2021)

Brazilian - (Bra-zillion)  The approximate number of bras burned in protest during the 1960's.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Cortisone - The area around the building where legal trials are held.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Microfilm - a very very short movie


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Nightmare - A female horse that you can only ride after daylight hours


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Outdoors - The doors used to exit a building.  Opposite of "indoors" which are used to enter the building.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

wildlife - The way of living of people who go to lots of parties with no limits on behaviors, if they are having fun.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Promoter - Someone who makes a living spreading around tiny pieces of dust and dirt.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

University - Something that is so commonplace that it exists all over the universe


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2021)

Excommunication ~ when the phone stops working


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

fanciful - Having Lots of fans


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Hurricane - Quick! I need my walking device!


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 19, 2021)

Shoehorn - a musical shoe


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Sinbad - (sin-bad) A religious doctrinal theory that involves an apple, a snake, and a fig leaf.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Bloomers - Flowers that open up early and often.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

Coolant ~ an ant that wears sunglasses


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Dosage - A wise, female deer


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Wavelength ~ a measurement dependent on hair style


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Tubas- The sound made by a pair of sheep


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Fortune - The melody that gets stuck in your head, after having heard it, 4 times.


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Architecture - (archi-tecture)  The coating texture approved for use by McDonalds on all painted signage advertising their fast food restaurants.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Badminton - A minton that is not good


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Bigamist ~ mistier than usual


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Mister - A gardener who sprays the plants


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

Mask Mandate - When a single lady asks a male friend to accompany her to dinner and a movie, knowing well both the restaurant and theater require masks.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

mockingbird _ 
Obviously, this would be a person pretending to flap their wings, who is imitating and making fun of a poor bird who is too shy and introverted to make any sound, while in front of self-confident others.


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

Defeatist - (da-feet-ist)  The word used by some to describe a foot doctor when they cannot remember the term 'podiatrist'.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Hurricane - Quick, I need my walking stick now!


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Punish - Kind of like a pun, but not exactly a pun.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Vowel - Something that you swear.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

cowardly - Going in the same direction as the other cows are going


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2021)

Undercoat ~ a coat worn under a coat when one coat isn't enough


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Needlepoint - how grandma tells you where to find things when she doesn't want to stop knitting and get up to show you


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

Rainbow ~ a special bow that doesn't go droopy in the rain


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

Dressage - wearing elegant attire while riding a horse


----------



## Patch (Jul 28, 2021)

Overdose - Tres


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Actuary - An insurance company employee who belongs to a theatre group after work


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2021)

Warthog ~ a hog that wants all the warts for itself


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Butterflies - What happens when butter slips off your knife and shoots up toward the ceiling.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2021)

Nuthouse ~ a squirrel dwelling


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

Reverse - To write a poem all over again


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Universe - A short poem


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

Champagne - (sham-pain)  A spelling used so as to not cause undo embarrassment for a hypochondriac whose mental illness causes sham (false) pain.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

donation - A country where deer can live in peace


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

Afford -  An American-made car


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

refinish -
To take something apart, that you already built or put together or fixed, or completed, so that you can then, rebuild or re-fix it,
or so you can spend more time and work and energy,
to _refinish, _the tasks you already had finished.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2021)

Icecap ~ Eskimo Headwear


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

nightingale - 
a type of storm that only can occur in darkness and moonlight


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Drainage ~ assessing the age of sewers


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Shamrock - A fake stone found only in Ireland


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

sportsmanship - The playing of team games aboard a large boat


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Kumquat - saying this alerts quat to return


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Kilt - Was murdered


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Undiscussed - (Undis-cussed)  Swearing at one's underwear that constantly rides up or sags.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

Export - A town that used to be a ship docking location.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Mysterious - The daughter of Mr and Mrs Terious


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Windowpane - When your window doesn't feel well


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

License - Knowing reasonably, which things to perhaps lie about (just a little!) and which subjects , it is _never a good idea to lie about!_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Dingdong ~ a dong that can also ding


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Unauthorized - Books and articles attributed, not to a specific author, but to "anonymous" writers.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Portrait - A trait that is not so good.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2021)

Seaport ~ a fortified wine made with seawater


----------



## Patch (Aug 10, 2021)

Anteater - A cannibal that dines only on his/her parents' siblings.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

collaborator -
A cold storage, for coals, so they don't get _too hot_....

Or, is it... A tool that bores holes into them? To let the heat out?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

Teutonic - A musical tone featuring two notes harmonizing with each other.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2021)

Pumpkin ~ questioning your relatives


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

pleasantries -
Trees that people enjoy very much


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Stargazer - Member of the audience at a Hollywood award show.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Laptop - Your thighs, together, when sitting down


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

windowsill - A pane of glass that doesn't feel healthy or energetic, or ready to face the day


----------



## Patch (Sep 2, 2021)

Recurring:  Getting another dog to replace the one that just died.


----------



## Patch (Sep 2, 2021)

Uber (Ooh-brrr):  The sound one emits when stepping out of their warm home on a cold Winter's day.


----------



## Patch (Sep 2, 2021)

Lasso - Fourth in the litter when the television star "Lassie" was born.  Five puppies in the litter.  All named after vowels... Lassay, Lassie, Lasseye, Lasso, and Lassyou.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Hooray - It's what you say in response to your cousin Raymond, after he asks if you think you know who he started dating.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Topside ~ an item turned 90 degrees


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Bridge - A card game that is always played on a manmade structure suspended over a body of water.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Sunflowers - 
These are flowering plants which can only be grown on the sun, due to their needs for extreme high temperatures and not one drop of water or shade.
Needless to say, no one has ever actually seen or photographed one.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Mister - A gadget used to spray fine droplets of water


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Zebra (Zee-bra):  Largest size of a woman's support undergarment.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Drawbridge:  A test exercise for civil engineering students.


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2021)

Fungicide - (FUN-gee-cide)  The crime a family fun park employee was charged with when found he had sabotaged bungee cords resulting in park attendees falling to their deaths.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2021)

Example ~ not as ample as it was


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

redirect - 
This is reading something while at the same time, sitting or standing in a very upright position;
 such as perusing a newspaper, while standing on the street corner, leaning against a utility pole.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

Ernestine - An adolescent who is terribly serious and meaningful


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2021)

Sausage (Sauce-age):  The age when one can legally 'get in the sauce'... begin drinking alcohol.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

Somersaults - Seasonings used on foods eaten in July and August


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Potable ~ an item that's able to be used as a pot


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2021)

Hot dog - When Fido has gotten overheated from playing outside in the sun


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 9, 2021)

Cribbage-- A head of cabbage in a baby's crib.


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Stockbrokerage - The age a stockbroker has attained that you feel he/she is old enough to make wise decisions with your investments.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

Waltz -  Something that belongs to Walt


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Prevent (pre-vent) - The period of time in a room previous to an uncouth and dishonorable person releasing sufficient flatulence... flatulence with so sickening an odor the home's dogs and cats are coughing and retching... that the room must be vented to expel the unacceptable odors into the full neighborhood for their "enjoyment".


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Humbug ~ a creepy crawly that can't remember lyrics


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Drum-roll ~  A bread roll, that somebody overbakes, so it is as hard as a drum


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2021)

Literature - The scientific study of trash that people throw around, usually ending up on the ground for someone else to pick up


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

shoelaces - Very dainty designs made of old shoes that are woven for decorative and artistic effect


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Ceasefire - What you do to make sure your campfire is extinguished after the last marshmallow is roasted.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

Leafhopper ~ someone who reads random pages of a book


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Computer - What Puter's owners say when they want him to stop running around and wagging his tail, and get back to them.


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Prey (pre-y):  24 letters of the English alphabet.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Fandangle ~ a fan that hangs from the ceiling


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Swimwear - What you ask when somebody tells you to swim to an undisclosed location


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2021)

Concave ~ a cave that's not really a cave


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Supervise (Super-vise) - One of the extremely large and strong vises utilized by yesteryear's blacksmiths as the worked metal into implements of agriculture.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Foretell - When a secret is revealed by four friends who have big mouths.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2021)

Exam ~ when someone no longer is


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2021)

Contour (con-tour):  Excursions taken by federal prisoners allowing them tour historical places, etc. in a few mile radius of their prison.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Dentist - An automobile mechanic who specializes in hammering out dents.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

manicurist ~ A specialist type of medical doctor, who prescribes medicines and other treatments for men's ailments


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2021)

Amended ~ having been repaired


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Algebra - An undergarment made of woven algae.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

congregation ~ This is when some people in a neighborhood _shun_ only the people who live in one particular house, due to a large number of pigeons congregating on that home's roof ledge, and causing droppings on the walkways below , used by the neighbors


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2021)

Counterpart ~ the keyboard of a calculator


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2021)

Goatee  - A very young bovine animal


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

Adamant ~ the very first ant


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2021)

Plantation - What you do if you are interested in tation farming


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

Hollyhocks - What Holly has done with the diamonds and gold each of her seven husbands has gifted her with.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2021)

Bathroom ~ the useable area inside a bath


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

Postmaster - The person in charge of making sure installed fence posts are properly aligned and anchored.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

Summer - A person who does a lot of adding.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

Peahen ~ a very small chicken


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Winnebago - Enter our RV travel contest - first prize is a Bago!


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Garbage (garb-age) - Going through your closet and attempting to remember just how old those 'bellbottoms' and 'pedal pushers' are.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2021)

Chockablock ~ a large square of chocolate


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Exuberant - One's previous or former uberant


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

pragmatist - A medical person who specializes in surgical repair of your pragma, which is located, between your palm and your agma, but could be relocated...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

Seymour - What happens when you get your new glasses


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2021)

Piebald ~ a pie that doesn't have hair on it


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2021)

Crappie - The stew type meal one makes by tossing a little of all the c**p in their refrigerator in a pot on the stove.  Sometimes referred to as pot pie.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 4, 2021)

Micromanagement - When your Yorkshire Terrier is the boss of your house.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Window - What the slangy poker player thinks he will do if he joins the game.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Rattling ~ a little rat


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Keyboard

Tired of opening the front door in the same old usual way.


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Booties (Boo-ties) - Those sports fans who are vehemently against soccer, football, etc. games ending in ties.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2021)

Waterbed ~ where fish sleep


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2021)

Pillage - How old your medication is


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Yardbird ~ a bird that's 3 feet tall


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

Ballroom - What my Jockey Shorts need more of


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2021)

Operatic - A medical show about surgery


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

Thematic- Fancying up the very topmost floor of one's home with a definite style in mind


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2021)

Mermaid - Ze French maid who cleans up ze oceean


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

Rasher ~ something that causes a rash


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2021)

Loquacious - A quacious that is not high.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Sitarist ~ expert at sitting


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2021)

Symphony - A fake sym


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Toiletries - What aging male golfers, some with prostate issues, call the cottonwoods, oaks, and evergreens just off to the sides of the course's fairways.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2021)

Depart ~ specific identification of a component


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Fireplace - Room in the Human Resources department of corporations where employees are taken to inform them their employment is being terminated.


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

IGLOO (I G Loo)  - Intra-Gender restroom


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

Appeal - A piece of fruit that has been cut off and discarded


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2021)

Cacti ~ unusual spiky neckwear


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

statue ~ A sneeze you can't hold back, when strolling in an art museum, and while being watched intently by Zeus , or George Washington


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

Boomerang - A 60-year-old person used a bell


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

Deadened ~ an old term for an execution


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Seesawing ~ Watching lumberjacks


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

Trainspotting - Riding the subway while suffering from an uncontrollable case of diarrhea.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Packhorse ~ a small horse that can be taken on holiday in a suitcase


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Suitcase ~ A suit that you can completely encase yourself in, so that
no one can tell it's you.  (Might come in handy! )


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

Pineapple ~ a prop wooden apple


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2021)

Vasectomy - Removing all the flower containers.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Temperament - It's when you meant to get mad, but you didn't.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Stagnation - An area of the forest where only male deer are allowed.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Indignation (_inspired by above post by _@Patch )
A place where all of the _Indigs_, who had gathered and settled there,
formed an organized society.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2021)

Washington - having a large amount of laundry to do.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Brainwash (bra-in-wash) - When a lady can't find a certain undergarment then remembers it's in the laundry.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

trail mix - 
When a hiker gets a bit delayed because they took the wrong path, because one tree looked like the other one did.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2021)

Preserve - Arrange the food before you offer it to people.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2021)

Prefixed ~ something repaired before it's broken


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Falsify  - These are Science Fiction film-stories, that are shown in the Fall season.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2021)

Electric - Rick is definitely the best candidate.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2021)

Castanets ~ a way of catching fish


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2021)

Relish - To lish again


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

Anagram ~ any weight with an added gram


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Capsized - What happens at a haberdashery when a gentleman is looking to purchase a new hat.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2021)

Sweater - Somebody who sweats a lot


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Sandpaper ~ a daily publication about sand


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Television - What the psychic says she sees in your future


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2021)

Bishop - 'Brick & mortar" retail location that expressly caters to those who identify as 'bisexual'.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

Skidpan ~ a utensil used for cooking on the ice


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2021)

Friday - An annual holiday celebrated with fish & chips


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Coleslaw - A law sponsored by and passed through the State Legislature by Senator Cole.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Fabrication - This is a time of year when there are no fabrics at the Fabric Store, because they have all gone on vacation!


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Touchdown - When the dog tears up your down pillow and you have to clean up the mess of feathers with your bare hands.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Home Run (_Inspired by above post regarding Touchdown  @Patch)

Home Run is when a child or teen, hears the closing bell ring, at school, and is thoroughly and delightedly racing out the doors! _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2021)

Conscript ~ something that's not really written


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Conscript ~ something that's not really written



I thought maybe this is a term for.... Excuses and stories told to the Chemist or Pharmacist, about why one needs a medication, but does not have the prescription.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2021)

Invest - Wearing a sleeveless, sweater-like garment


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Barred ~ something a sheep said


----------



## Patch (Nov 16, 2021)

This one may get me in trouble......

Preconceive - Synonym for "foreplay".


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Boardroom-
The section of a lumberyard where you select boards that you want to purchase


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2021)

To follow up on Patch's last word:

Foreplay - The answer when somebody asks you how many people are required for a bridge game.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Eggshell ~ a messy type of ammunition


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2021)

Exercize - How large an exer is.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Maximum ~ a large mother


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Shampoo - Artificial excrement


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2021)

Electric - Vote for Ric!


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2021)

Conserver - (con-server) Dining hall worker at a prison.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Anaconda ~ additional condas


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Tastebuds ~ Something you should _not do_ with flowering plants!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2021)

Vaccine - Vac was spotted!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Oddity ~ an ity that seems out of place


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Oddity ~ an ity that seems out of place


I thought it was an od dity, 

But _you might be right. _


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Catcher - (cat-Cher)  Housecat named after a female vocalist.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Naturally - means it's *someone else's* alley, _not yours!

Natch - Yurr - alley!!!
_


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Repair - (re-pair)  When you find a sock that has been missing and are able to "repair" it with it's long lost mate.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2021)

Butterflies "No butter doesn't fly" Flies Fly!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2021)

Noel - That alphabet doesn't have an L in it


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Graceful = 
When you have Grace visit you, for holiday dinner, 
wait a while before offering dessert, because she gets too _*full!*_


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Carpets - The Rottweilers and Pit Bulls a redneck has living in the disabled vehicles sitting on blocks in his front yard.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2021)

Reindeer - the answer when your spouse asks what the weather prediction is.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I thought it was an od dity,
> 
> But _you might be right. _


Ah, you're thinking an od dity, I'm thinking of an odd ity... 

Legend ~ the part that fits into a shoe


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Legend ~ the part that fits into a shoe



_But....._
*I am thinking, *Le Gend, 

Le = _The, _in French;  And _Gend _is short for _Gendleman....

So it means, The Gendleman
_


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Begin - (Be-Gin)  What gin makers keep muttering as they mix the required ingredients with alcohol.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

Laptop - What a baby likes to sit on


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2021)

Harsh ~ a more severe marsh


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

Dentist - Someone who specializes in repairing body damage to cars.


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Flashpoint - The location in City Park where the person charged with indecent exposure showed his "shortcomings" to  elderly ladies sitting on a park bench.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

spectacular = Pertaining to eyeglasses

examples:

_Optometrist: "Here is your spectacular script."

Or their Receptionist:
"Your spectacular prescription is not ready for you, yet."

Or a caller *to the Optometry office:*
 " It's time for my spectacular appointment!"
_


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

Russia - A country where everybody is always in a hurry


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

Subaru - Mrs. Baru's daughter Su.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Exam ~ when you're not


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Beverage - How old Bever is


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Postman - Member of the fencing crew who installs the fence posts... after the Holeman digs the postholes... and before the Fenceman screws the fence panels to the posts.


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Prolapse - The laps a professional swimmer swims vs. the laps a nonprofessional swims for exercise or recreation.


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Thingamajig - The whatchamacallit on the end of the doohickey you know where you left but it ain't there and the wife can't understand what you're looking for!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2022)

Gladiola - An iola that is happy


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Brainwash - Ladies undies in the laundry.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Skyscraper - An Ice scraper with an extremely long handle


----------



## Patch (Jan 8, 2022)

Hangman - Employee of an art museum who is responsible for hanging paintings and other framed artwork on the museum walls for display.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2022)

Mustard - A rule that says you have to ard.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Trial - Indicates that there are 3 people present, who are all named *Al.*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2022)

Batman - The guy in charge of equipment at a baseball game


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2022)

Backchat ~ talking out the wrong end


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

Trivial - (Tri-v-al)  Nickname for famous Russian Czar, *Al*exander Ku*v*o*v*u*v*itch


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2022)

Orangery ~ a spray tan booth


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Honorees - Celebration honoring the letter "E" when presented the Academy of Alphabetical Achievement Award.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Knighthood - A head covering that is worn after dark


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Knighthood - A head covering that is worn after dark


A second meaning, less often used,  might be:
A Neiborhood where lots of knights live.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2022)

Snowfall ~ tripping over a snowman


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Totem - A method of moving items from one place to another


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Anteater - A cannibal from the remote areas of Africa who prefers dining on his/her parents' sisters.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2022)

Ohio - What you say when you unexpectedly encounter your old friend, Oliver (called O for short)


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Constrain - The train that transports prisoners from one facility to another


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Restrain - (rest-rain) Short breaks during rainstorms when the rain has to take a break to reenergize.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2022)

Stegosaurus ~ being seen by a Stego


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

dogma - Female canine who has given birth to at least one litter of puppies.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2022)

Lion - Not telling the truth


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Camelot ~ a large group of camels


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Treehouses - Homes where the Oaks and Elms families entertain former President and First Lady Bush.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Kingdom ~ some monarch called Dom


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Crockpot - Cooking appliance designed for preparation of crocodile meat.  (i.e. I wanted alligator meat for dinner, but all I had was a crockpot.)


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2022)

Denial - a river in Egypt (not original, I know)


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

Pettable ~ a favoured piece of furniture


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 11, 2022)

Antique.....a very old aunt


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Secondhand ~ a fingered appendage to match the other one


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Olfactory - Deserted, rundown structure in an industrial district that, years ago, manufactured goods and employed lots of people.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2022)

Parachute - A sport involving paras and guns


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Supersonic ~ a really good sonic


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Butterfly - The winged pest stuck in the butter at a neighborhood picnic.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Hurricane - C'mon, Cane, make it snappy!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Awful - What to say when offered more food but you’ve had plenty already


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Newfangled ~ a fangle that's only just been fangled


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2022)

Lettuce - A suggestion for something for us to do


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2022)

Explain - A very large, very flat land mass that has been been covered with sprawling urbanization.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Sandbar ~ a drinking establishment on the beach


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

Ironclad - Descriptive term for a knight's outerwear as he dons his armor in preparation for battle.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Clockwise ~ a knowledge of clocks


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2022)

Hysterical  - A terical that belongs to him


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Lobotomy - (Low-bottomy)  Someone with really short legs.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Ragout ~ thrown out worn clothes


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Standoffs - What Stan does with his clothes when he goes skinny dipping.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

Operetta - That character that Lily Tomlin played "One ringy dingy...")


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Walnut ~ a brickwork enthusiast


----------



## Jace (Mar 3, 2022)

Booster - fan complaining during a game


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Mahjong ~ Mr Jong's mother


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

Hourglass - We only own one glass between us, and this is it.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Penchant - what pigs bellow.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Identify - confessing to an accident


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2022)

Fleabag - a sack for carrying your fleas around


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

Candid ~ ability and achievement


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Remand - The docked ship's crew disembarked to rest and relax while the new crew of oarsmen boarded to take the ship on its next voyage.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Pretence ~  This was back when people decided that everything that had been going on, and having been talked about, was spoken and was even written in the predetermined past tense.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Chiefdom ~ the leader of the Doms


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2022)

Snooze - More than one snoo


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Updating ~ meeting on a mountain


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Telephone - What you do when you are mad at your phone,
for either ringing too often, or too loud, or when you are trying to sleep.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Disorder ~ a specific order, not just any order


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Counterpane - Keeping a tally of windows.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Disorder ~ a specific order, not just any order


I know what you mean. Like in the phrase:
_*Follow Dis Order!  *_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

Hairdresser - Someone who wears clothing made of hair


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

Shrewd ~ infested with shrews


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Liquorice......feeling the need for a drink


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

Brandy - Prominently showing the name of the manufacturer


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

Mischief - The lady in charge


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Bodkin ~ relatives of the Bod family


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

Carpet - A dog that loves to be driven around.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

circuitous - Something involving electricity, 
or requiring circuit boards.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Diarrhoea - In possession of two ears.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Outlier - (Out-liar.  The umpire who reads the lineup card in Braille.)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2022)

Mailman - A real macho type.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 7, 2022)

Revenue - to accelerate your car quickly after having come to a complete stop.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Baroness - A lady unable to have children.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2022)

Buttercup - A small dish used by the Victorians when serving bread


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Piedfort ~ fortification built of hard piecrusts


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2022)

Hamlet - a small ham


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2022)

Minivet ~ a small animal doctor


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2022)

Parapets - Two little kittens or puppies


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2022)

Seascape ~ a cloak worn at sea


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

Cauliflower - A dog-shaped plant


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2022)

Copulate - What to say to a policeman who has finally arrived after the criminal has fled


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2022)

Topknot ~ the best of all knots


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2022)

Stirrup - Take a nice peaceful scene and cause trouble.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Assailing ~ an unwell donkey


----------

